# microcode error with iwlagn [(should be) solved]

## chris...

Hi

I have a problem with my wireless connection

I have an intel wlan 4965 on my laptop connected to a belkin N router

After a while I get this error message

I have to reload the module and restart the network to get it working again

```
iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.

wlan0: no probe response from AP 00:22:75:26:45:67 - disassociating

```

Last edited by chris... on Thu Jan 07, 2010 11:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

What does ls -la /lib/firmware/iwlwifi* say?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# qlist -ICv iwl

```

----------

## chris...

```
dell ~ # ls -la /lib/firmware/iwlwifi*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 187972 Nov  9 20:58 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

```

```
dell ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 i686)                                                                     

=================================================================                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                          

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 Dec 2009 14:15:03 +0000                                       

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]                                                   

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                             

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                           

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                               

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                               

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3                                                               

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                       

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                          

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                             

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                              

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                              

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                           

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                    

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                               

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                     

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                               

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage-distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://chrisb.id.au/ http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/kde-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi additions akonadi alsa amr bacula-clientonly blender-game bluetooth branding bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cegui cli connection-sharing consolekit cracklib cups cupsddk custom-optimization cxx daemon dbus dell dhcp dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds embedded emboss emerald encode evo exif exiv2 fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb frontendonly gd gdbm geoip gif glitz gmedia gphoto2 gpm gsl gtk hal iconv icu ipod ipw4965 java java6 javascript jpeg kde laptop lastfm lcms libnotify libwww lm_sensors mad messenger mikmod minimal mmx mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nepomuk network network-cron networkmanager nls nocd nowin npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nxclient obex offensive openal opengl pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd python qt-webkit qt3support qt4 raster readline realmedia redland reflection remote sasl scanner sdl session simplexml smp snmp solid speechd spell spl sql sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssh ssl ssse3 svg sysfs sysvipc tcpd theora threads thumbnail thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs wps x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xrandr xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zero-penalty-hit zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
dell ~ # dmesg | grep -i iwl 

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0::TX

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::TX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::TX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy1::TX

```

```
dell ~ # qlist -ICv iwl

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try with the latest Gentoo-Source to see if the problem is the kernel ?

----------

## chris...

This used to be pretty stable in my old house

In the new place the wifi AP is closer but through 2 walls instead of one

I'll try the latest stable gentoo-source kernel

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try this :

```

# iwlist scan

```

And move your laptop closer and post this again :

```

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## chris...

In the normal room, through 2/3 walls about 6 or 7 meters

Link Quality=56/70  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-92 dBm

Link Quality=56/70  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

Link Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

Next to the router 1-2m

Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-25 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-27 dBm  Noise level=-94 dBm

Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-23 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

Opposite end of the house about 20m 7 walls

Link Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level=-94 dBm

Link Quality=41/70  Signal level=-69 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

Link Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

----------

## chris...

Using the previous firmware version and 2.6.31 gentoo kernel

```
iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.57.2.23

Linux dell 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jan 7 20:52:55 EST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## d2_racing

Do you still have the problem with the gentoo-source ?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Googling a bit, I found several people having the same problem than you. You may find in here: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=225729 an explanation (wifi chip temperature going to high), and a work-around that may work for you.

In other forums, some people had this problem resolved upgrading to the latest kernel (2.6.31-2 in Ubuntu, for an Ubuntu user).

There is also a related bug report in Red Hat : https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=519154#c11

Hope that helps  :Smile: 

----------

## chris...

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Do you still have the problem with the gentoo-source ?

 

seems to be working ok now as it was usually crashing fairly often

the gentoo source works for sleeping to ram so i have no need for the tuxonice sources any more

----------

## chris...

I have not tried the 

```
iwlagn swcrypto=1
```

as it seems to be working with 2.6.31 kernel

I'm changing this to solved until it crashes

This might also fix the other laptop with iwl3945, for some reason it always crashes when using the 11n router but not the 11g router

----------

## d2_racing

Keep us inform of your progress  :Razz: 

----------

## chris...

picked up my laptop off the floor and it was rather hot but  connected still

i get the same error with a 3945 wifi when i saturate the connection

the link above mentions its the same issue

I've tried using 2.6.31 and setting swcrypto=1

dmesg still reports the firware error but it restarts itself

so i guess its fixed for 4965 not for 3945

both modules have the fw_restart option set

----------

## d2_racing

Weird problem in fact, maybe the kernel 2.6.33 will solve your problem, since there is some new stuff about the intel wireless driver.

----------

## chris...

will have to wait and see

----------

## d2_racing

And if the problem return, just to again here and maybe we will find something.

----------

## chris...

mine (4965) hasnt had a problem yet

the other (3945)  still has software errors but it restarts very quickly

----------

